# Jersey's hair



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol. Jersey's hair is getting so long so I thought it would be cute to do this to his hair! I put it as an attachment cuz for whatever reason mine pictures refuse to upload to photobucket. I'll also put it in the gallery!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

That's funny! 

I love the scruffy look too.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

He's so cute!!  I do that to Cocoa sometimes lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol not long till he will need a trim.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha!!! Yea his hair is getting long. I'm letting it grow out on his body for winter, but my mom snipped off that excess hair on his head so that its not in his eyes. Ill try to post more pictures of him now that I've figured out how to do it.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle's hair does that too! It gets so long and I just love it! I recently got him trimmed and got him an adorable mohawk. I cant wait for it to get long again!!


----------

